

The Bootstrapper Bible by Seth Godin (103 pages) - nibo
http://www.slideshare.net/SiliconValleyST/the-bootstrappers-bible-by-seth-godin

======
idlewords
This is a book written by someone whose livelihood is motivational marketing.
I would urge anyone interested in building a product to spend their time doing
that instead of reading these kind of self-help books. There's no signposted
path to success, and the more you rely on stuff like this, the less likely you
are to find an unexplored route of your own.

~~~
snitko
Yes. Also, I don't know if you would agree, but I think any hacker
bootstrapping a startup should instead read this book:
[http://www.amazon.com/Start-Small-Stay-Developers-
Launching/...](http://www.amazon.com/Start-Small-Stay-Developers-
Launching/dp/0615373968/) It's written by a developer (a real one, who can
actually code, not just talk about startups) who has really done it on his own
- filled with valuable advices and thoughts. Every time I see someone talks
about some startup book written by a marketing guru, I can't help but
recommend this one instead.

As a side note, I'd like to point out that a lot of scam books appeared on
amazon in the marketing and startup sections lately. The worst thing, they all
got fake 5 star reviews, so it's not always clear right away this is a scam.

~~~
nibo
snitko, eh eh. Hacker News is home of very smart people and I don't expect The
Bootstrapper Bible to be their only book.

Btw, the fact that you suggested that book made me understand how much the
current way Amazon suggest you books doesn't really take in consideration your
goals or background.

It should actually ask you "Why are you buying this book?" Me "Because I want
to make a startup" AMZ "Oh cool, what's you background?" Me "I am hacker" AMZ
"Oh ok then with Seth Godin you are going a little bit too businessy. Try
Start Small, Stay Small"

Sorry guys, early morning thoughts.

